# anyone else fly rc planes?



## bassfisher23 (Apr 12, 2011)

anyone on here fly rc planes? i fly a 35% aviation models yak 54 with a DA 100 on tuned pipes heres a link to the video of me flying on youtube ..

https://youtu.be/4AyPKatt03A


----------



## richg99 (Apr 12, 2011)

I do, occasionally. For the last full year, though...I've been more involved with fishing in my tinny and golfing. Just small foamies and a OS46 powered Tower Trainer.
Great hobby. Takes some time to learn how to fly... rather than crash every time out.

rich


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 12, 2011)

ha im big into it i fly every weekend


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

always wanted to try it, but for some reason stuck with nitro and electric trucks.


----------



## batman (Apr 13, 2011)

Excellent flying, thats a large Yak.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 13, 2011)

I always wanted to when I was young but then just do nitro trucks. I have a 3.3 TMAXX that has not seen the light of day in a year. Just no time. Too much work and fishing now.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2011)

I fly RC aircraft although it has been a year since my last outing. I have the 2 Meter gliders like the Great Planes Spirit and Carl Goldbergs Gentle Lady. I have 2 other gliders also. They are a Green RC Greensleeve, and a Thunder Tiger Windstar. 

I also have an O.S. Max .46 powered SPAD (Simple Plastic Airplane Design). It is heavy but wickedly fast.

I have another trainer powered by an O.S. Max .46 which is a Duraplane Trainer 40. It is pretty easy to fly and very tough. 

I have an electric ParkZone P-51 Mustang that is a foam based model. It flies OK, but you have to keep some speed on it or it will spiral in on you. It was designed with no landing gear so you have to belly land it every time. You have to be very smooth with landing it.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 13, 2011)

ive also have a weston magnum with a west tech 50 itll do 160mph flying flat itll easily do 180 in a dive


----------



## Industry (Apr 19, 2011)

I build and fly foamies. I have an f-18 pusher jet and a yakish type plane.


----------



## fish2keel (Apr 21, 2011)

I do! I fly a 50cc 89" 3dhs slick, a 68" e3d, .40 size,foamies

Working on getting a 100cc slick as well

Glad to see others flying


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 23, 2011)

i used to. i got into nitro trucks bigtime...... i had a big trainer plane. and a couple smaller EP planes. but ended up selling and trading them for other toys....... i.e hunting rifle and dirtbike gear.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 23, 2011)

I have an rc helicopter. They are very difficult to learn to fly around here though, cause it's always raining or always windy, so you have to practice indoors. Learning to hover in my living room was a blast - let me tell you. But, the house and the heli both survived, so I can't complain.


----------



## bassfisher23 (Apr 25, 2011)

fish2keel do u like the aj slick? ive seen a few fly last year at joe nall but havent been able to get my hands on one to fly lol
cant bet the aviation models yak 54 like i have mines also powered my a DA 100 on tuned pipes flyes like a fomie. .


----------



## fish2keel (Apr 26, 2011)

bassfisher,

I love my slick! I actually have had offers for it more than I actually paid for it and have turned them all down. It is my favorite plane in my fleet and has been through any plane I have owned....and thats alot! 

I would honestly not trade it for anything. It creeps along but 3d's amazingly and has little to no wing rock in harriers! 

The first flight I took off and i forgot to add another locking nut to the wheel and one wheel came off and I landed her right wing high with one wheel and she crawled along like a cub with flaps....has almost no stall point. Its actually scary cause you think its going to just fall out of the sky.

If you get a chance fly one! The older 51" flies faster and my 42" flew pretty fast although would slow down nicely but the 71" and 89" float along like a charm!


----------



## edge540 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice flying! Im pretty idle from rc lately but I have 35 planes from foamies, sea planes, large and small 3-d to scale and 9 helis form 450 to 700. Makes me wanna go flying :mrgreen:


----------



## great white (Feb 27, 2012)

Sort of:







8)


----------



## JMichael (Feb 27, 2012)

I flew fixed wings for 20+ years. 3 years ago I got into helicopters and currently have 2 450's. Haven't been interested in flying them this year so far though.


----------



## nick4203 (Jun 6, 2012)

i used to fly alot moved now got no where to fly.

i flew sail planes or slope gliders made from composit materials mainly custom built pss planes are my fav real heavy and fast as hell used to fly in the bay area 

alot of 60 inch slope racers like the nemesis planes like these https://www.f3x.com/ miss flying need to get a powered plane but too in to fiishing just got my first lil tin boat its about to be over with now wont even leave the lake lol


----------



## jim l. (Jun 11, 2012)

No RC, but Ive been known to do scratch build stick and tissue rubber free flight on occasion.

Jim L.


----------



## Nozzlejocky (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm just getting into RC flying myself. A buddy at work has been into it for years and got me hooked on it. I have a pilot's license, haven't been flying for awhile due to lack of funds. I think the RC stuff will keep me settled down a bit until I can get back in the saddle. My kids are also interested, so that is a plus.


----------



## Captain Beaver (Feb 28, 2013)

Flying RCs is one of my favourite hobbies. I have about 15 planes - some powered gliders, some warbirds, some performance planes. I am working on a 1/4 scale cub right now and am looking for a good engine for it so if you have any suggestions, let me know - either 4-stroke or gas - not Nitro on this "bird of time." 

And, I am also looking for a 9.9 or 9.8 Hp outboard (short shaft - the engine, not me!) so if you know of a website that sells them, let me know as well. I see that there is a Chinese outfit (wholesale outboards) but from what I've read on Tinboat, it looks too good to be true. Any updates on this "online" outboard site??? As we say on the Welland Canal (near where I live) thanks a "lock."

Why are pirates "Pirates?" ............ They just Aghrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..................................


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a spare bedroom FULL of RC planes. Haven't flown in a couple years now. Probably 25 planes and around 60 engines or so. A few electrics as well. 
Probably need to start weeding them out.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 4, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I have a spare bedroom FULL of RC planes.



You too.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Aug 12, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Pappy said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare bedroom FULL of RC planes.
> ...



yes.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a ready to fly electric trainer I gave to my father in law for Christmas. He gave it back to me :LOL2: 

One day Im going to take it out of the box and fly it.......attempt to fly it.


----------



## Johnny (Aug 12, 2015)

I did when I was a kid . . not RC, lol, plane attached to a control string in a circle with a Cox .049 motor.

I put together a 1/4 scale Piper J3 Cub. Wingspan was almost 9 feet. awesome build.
Had almost a grand into it with everything. Taxied a bit on the runway and sold it.
Just didn't have the heart to watch it crash and burn.
Am almost to the point again to build another one !!!!
But, If I do the Cub, it will be a float plane.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 13, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Am almost to the point again to build another one !!!!
> But, If I do the Cub, it will be a float plane.




If you plan on flying it, I would suggest you start with something smaller and inexpensive that would not hurt as bad when you crash it until you feel comfortable enough to risk the Cub. As I tell people, "If you have not crashed one, you have not flown one". That is part of the process. You will crash at some point or another.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2015)

An rc float plane sounds awesome!


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2015)

What's the deal you guys? Where are the pics of these flying machines?


----------



## JMichael (Aug 13, 2015)

I had a few flying vids and lots of pics until just recently. My C: drive on my pc got a bit crowded so I thought I moved my pics and flicks to a second drive but evidently I only managed to delete them. This is the best pic I currently have of one of my heli's. I've installed a better gyro since this pic was taken and was considering going flybarless right about the time I last flew.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 14, 2015)

I used to fly years ago. Then got into nitro trucks. Then tried helis..... dodnt go to well. Just got a tiny traxxas heli that i do pretty well with.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

My two trainers, Nexstar and Eagle


----------



## KMixson (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice aircraft you have there. Now, Which one of you are a better pilot? :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2017)

I have one almost ready to fly in a Box. I gave it to my Father in law for Christmas like 5 years ago. 

He gave it back! :LOL2:


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2019)

only dabbled in cheap rc planes a bit, always been into cars though. I have an old nitro 2.5 tmaxx the 2.5 blew some time ago I putt a 3.3 engine in it's fun but that 3.3 was almost a mistake the shorter 2.5 chassis is really squirley and a wheely machine with the 3.3. Also have a brushless rustler, both are fun need to get them out. Seems everytime I have them out something gets broken last time was the tmaxx having fun on some gravel piles a rear knuckle went out. I've often debated one of the cheap rc fishing boats figuring that would combine two fun hobbies.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 23, 2019)

I've got a workshop full of model airplanes. Haven't touched them in years. 

I keep thinking "I'll get back into it". But, what with boats and fishing and some golf, I never have time. Someday, maybe.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

I've never flown an RC plane but it is appealing. I would probably enjoy building the planes more than flying them. 

When I was a kid we flew planes in a circle on control strings. I remember the Cox 049 engine with this kind of spring windup thing to kick the prop around to get it started. The airplane was a "trainer", meaning the wings were held on with rubber bands so when you crashed you could put it back together. That way you could keep on going until you got so dizzy you puked. Yep, them were the days.


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 23, 2019)

You guys just remember; Gravity gets _*real unforgiving*_ of mistakes.

Roger


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 24, 2019)

I used to fly them. its not as hard as you would think. but stay away from heli's..... i just got back into the RC game a month or so ago. i kinda got the itch for another nitro truck. then the day i bought a used one my DREAM RC buggy popped up on FB messenger. since i was a kid i wanted a 1/5 scale 4wd truck or buggy. but they cost is astronomical. i made a super low ball offer and they took it...... just the exhuast system would have cost me more than what i paid for everything plus a big tool box of spares and tools. this thing has a 30cc weedeater engine and is about 3' long.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 29, 2019)

I've always wanted to give a 1/5 scale a shot, but I imagine I'd break stuff on it just as often, and parts cost more it seems. But something sure is cool about having essentially a hopped up weed eater engine zipping a little care around 40+ mph.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 30, 2019)

handyandy said:


> I've always wanted to give a 1/5 scale a shot, but I imagine I'd break stuff on it just as often, and parts cost more it seems. But something sure is cool about having essentially a hopped up weed eater engine zipping a little care around 40+ mph.



i couldnt pass up the price. i always wanted one. yes, parts are more expensive. and yes there is something about having a 30cc 25# R/C car. i put a new set of tires on it the other day, lets just say i hope my landlord doesnt drive by and see her yard........


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Feb 20, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I've never flown an RC plane but it is appealing. I would probably enjoy building the planes more than flying them.
> 
> When I was a kid we flew planes in a circle on control strings. I remember the Cox 049 engine with this kind of spring windup thing to kick the prop around to get it started. The airplane was a "trainer", meaning the wings were held on with rubber bands so when you crashed you could put it back together. That way you could keep on going until you got so dizzy you puked. Yep, them were the days.


I have one of those control line planes myself.


----------

